# Greetings!



## 4thgenPM (Feb 3, 2009)

Greetings from Leander!

4th generation Past Master (06-07) of Caledonia #68
Current Tiler of Robert Burns #127
Advisory Council Chairman of Teddy Roosevelt DeMolay
Advisor for Austin Assembly #5, IORG
Member, San Marcos #342
Past President, 33rd District MWSA

Also a member of the Scottish & York Rites.

Christian D. Moore


----------



## ragged tiger (Feb 3, 2009)

I was wondering when you would find your way onto this board.  Welcome.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------



## RJS (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bro Mike (Feb 3, 2009)

Great, now we have to talk nice about Christian.  Just teasing!  Welcome!


----------



## trwigg (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome, seems like quite a few of the Brethern know you already!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother


----------



## isaiah65 (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome brother


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome a board and to the board!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Brother Moore! It's a pleasure to have you here.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 5, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## caeservi (Feb 6, 2009)

welcome brother


----------

